

Report: artificial intelligence and “structural collapse” of law firms by 2030 - hackerjam
http://www.legalfutures.co.uk/latest-news/report-ai-will-transform-legal-world

======
spb
From the sound of it, this report was generated under the careful methodology
of getting some guys together in a room and saying "Gosh, computers sure are
clever, aren't they?" "Think it'll all be computers soon?" "Yep, probably. I
mean, cor blimey, _computers_."

~~~
spb
If you want some _actual_ evidence toward a pending collapse of law firms,
take a look at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8690984](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8690984)
\- it's based on trends of reduced enrollment, not hypothetical computerised
robo-barristers.

